# Blood work results. Please help!



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

I am a male, 30 years old, 5.10, 210 pounds, athletic. I recently completed a cycle consisting of the following compounds.

Test Enanthate 500mg/week
Equipose 600mg/week
Proviron 25mg ed
Anavar 60mg ed for the last four weeks.
HCG 500iu throughout.

PCT Clomid 100/50/50/50.

I have completed my PCT and although I have lost like 10 pounds most of my gains are still with me. 

I would appreciate your input as I am getting ready to get into a cutting cycle. My current body fat went a little high with this past cycle and I need to come off as soon as possible. I am currently 16% (auch.) I started the ketogenic diet today and i will incorporate a cutting cycle as soon as I figure this out.


----------



## MDR (Sep 13, 2010)

Overall, your numbers look good.  How long after your PCT did you get your blood work done?


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> Overall, your numbers look good. How long after your PCT did you get your blood work done?


 
Thank you for your response though! I appreciate it. I am finishing my pct tomorrow, it will be the end of my 4th week of clomid. I am surprised I have recovered fairly quickly.

My red blood count is high as well as my liver enzymes and glucose. Do you think this is normal due to the use of steroids? I read a few, but I tend to have more credibility on your opinions based on previous experiences.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

Fasting glucose is high - keto is a good idea.


----------



## MDR (Sep 13, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> Thank you for your response though! I appreciate it. I am finishing my pct tomorrow, it will be the end of my 4th week of clomid. I am surprised I have recovered fairly quickly.
> 
> My red blood count is high as well as my liver enzymes and glucose. Do you think this is normal due to the use of steroids? I read a few, but I tend to have more credibility on your opinions based on previous experiences.



Seems to me that your elevated levels are fairly negligible.  Nothing is overly high.  I would be more concerned if the levels were higher, but it seems to me that you are looking pretty good.  Did you talk to your doctor about the slight elevations?  Sounds like you are already taking Built's advice, so that is good.


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

Built said:


> Fasting glucose is high - keto is a good idea.


 
Built, do you believe it could be because I just came off. I read that the use of steroid will force the liver to put more glucose in the bloodstream. I don't have any diabetics in the family.


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> Seems to me that your elevated levels are fairly negligible. Nothing is overly high. I would be more concerned if the levels were higher, but it seems to me that you are looking pretty good. Did you talk to your doctor about the slight elevations? Sounds like you are already taking Built's advice, so that is good.


 
MDR,

I don't have a doctor. I usually get the bloodwork from a friend that works in a clinic and gets me the order.

 I am very careful with the use of steroids and I like to make sure everything is in place, but again all my concerns come from been too new to steroids.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 13, 2010)

You should usually wait four-eight weeks after your PCT to get your blood work done, that being said, I'm suprised at how good yours looks for where you are in your PCT.  

I would just donate blood and then wait 4-6 weeks and then have new labs done.  Most of your numbers that are off are due to the added synthetic hormones.


----------



## MDR (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being careful.  I usually wait a few weeks after I finish PCT to check lipids and test levels.  I do think that it is possible that your fasting glucose could be a bit elevated because of your cycle, but of course their could be other reasons as well.


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

CT said:


> You should usually wait four-eight weeks after your PCT to get your blood work done, that being said, I'm suprised at how good yours looks for where you are in your PCT.
> 
> I would just donate blood and then wait 4-6 weeks and then have new labs done. Most of your numbers that are off are due to the added synthetic hormones.


 
Thank you CT....you got the magic words!


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> Nothing wrong with being careful. I usually wait a few weeks after I finish PCT to check lipids and test levels. I do think that it is possible that your fasting glucose could be a bit elevated because of your cycle, but of course their could be other reasons as well.


 
MDR, Thank you so much man! I appreciate it. I will follow CT advice and i will donate some blood. 

I am getting ready to get into a cutting cycle. I will do the following compounds.

Primobolan Enanthate 600-800mg/week
Test Enanathate 500mg/week
Tbol 50mg ed
Aromasin and HCG while on cycle.

I want to get back on now. Should I wait longer? My body fat percent is kind of high 16% and I am hating the flap. I havent seen my abs in almost two months. I just started today with the ketogenic diet and it seems promising. 

I know most will suggest to wait at least 10 weeks, but based on my testosterone, It kind of looks like I am recovered. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Im currently on HGH. This increases the IGF count, would it affect glucose? I tested for IGF and free testosterone, but the results are not ready. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

HGH induces IR, so yes, glucose will be high. 

Do a bit more cardio; especially after carby meals. (just go for a 15-20 minute walk)


----------



## MDR (Sep 13, 2010)

yuyigear said:


> MDR, Thank you so much man! I appreciate it. I will follow CT advice and i will donate some blood.
> 
> I am getting ready to get into a cutting cycle. I will do the following compounds.
> 
> ...



If you want to be cautious, you could wait until you give blood and see how things look then, but I think all things considered your levels look pretty good.  Always good to be conservative though, and your body will probably appreciate a few more weeks off.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

BUN (blood urea nitrogen) rises when you're catabolic (nitrogen negative, ie losing protein), and creatinine can be higher after a workout, if you take creatine, if you're really muscular or if you eat a lot of meat. Your creatinine is at the high end of normal (surprise!) and your BUN is a smidge high. If you had a killer workout the night before and/or you're not eating much, this would be consistent. Your ratio was normal, probably your next test will show normal levels if you didn't train the night before and/or if you're not dieting. 
Your LDL indicates mild elevation, I blame the orals for this part. Ratio is good; nothing to worry about. Mild elevation in liver enzymes, again I blame the orals, again nothing to worry about. 
RBC and hematocrit are high - anabolics are indeed potent erythropoietins. 
Sex hormones are all low - as would be expected with HTPA shutdown. They appear to be returning to normal. Thyroid appears normal. 
Your blood calcium is elevated. You might want to follow up with a parathyroid test - or perhaps reduce your vitamin D intake if it has been unusually high but do follow up on this one.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)

Your numbers don't look bad at all.


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

Built said:


> BUN (blood urea nitrogen) rises when you're catabolic (nitrogen negative, ie losing protein), and creatinine can be higher after a workout, if you take creatine, if you're really muscular or if you eat a lot of meat. Your creatinine is at the high end of normal (surprise!) and your BUN is a smidge high. If you had a killer workout the night before and/or you're not eating much, this would be consistent. Your ratio was normal, probably your next test will show normal levels if you didn't train the night before and/or if you're not dieting.
> Your LDL indicates mild elevation, I blame the orals for this part. Ratio is good; nothing to worry about. Mild elevation in liver enzymes, again I blame the orals, again nothing to worry about.
> RBC and hematocrit are high - anabolics are indeed potent erythropoietins.
> Sex hormones are all low - as would be expected with HTPA shutdown. They appear to be returning to normal. Thyroid appears normal.
> Your blood calcium is elevated. You might want to follow up with a parathyroid test - or perhaps reduce your vitamin D intake if it has been unusually high but do follow up on this one.


 

Wow! you are awesome! thank you so much built. I researched a little bit more on the calcium issue and I see where your concern is coming from, lol, it is freaking me out! 

I will stop the multivitamin for a while and see if this is the problem which I read it rare that a supplement could throw these numbers off, but it is possible. Parathyroidism sounds like the key here. I do have a few in the family with this problem, hopefully this will not be my case, but you never know, so I will follow up on it for sure. My thyroid hormones seem normal, i only have one sligthly elevated, but not much. 

Thanks again! I am glad you looked into it!


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

Built said:


> BUN (blood urea nitrogen) rises when you're catabolic (nitrogen negative, ie losing protein), and creatinine can be higher after a workout, if you take creatine, if you're really muscular or if you eat a lot of meat. Your creatinine is at the high end of normal (surprise!) and your BUN is a smidge high. If you had a killer workout the night before and/or you're not eating much, this would be consistent. Your ratio was normal, probably your next test will show normal levels if you didn't train the night before and/or if you're not dieting.
> Your LDL indicates mild elevation, I blame the orals for this part. Ratio is good; nothing to worry about. Mild elevation in liver enzymes, again I blame the orals, again nothing to worry about.
> RBC and hematocrit are high - anabolics are indeed potent erythropoietins.
> Sex hormones are all low - as would be expected with HTPA shutdown. They appear to be returning to normal. Thyroid appears normal.
> Your blood calcium is elevated. You might want to follow up with a parathyroid test - or perhaps reduce your vitamin D intake if it has been unusually high but do follow up on this one.


 
Built, wouldn't HGH move the calcium levels in blood? If HGH increases bone density, wouldn't it need an extra production of calcium to enlarge the bones? I was checking other bloodwork I have had in the past and my calcium levels have never been moved.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting. I checked, and you're right, it could: Hypercalcemia associated with the use of human gro... [Arch Surg. 1995] - PubMed result

I'd check parathyroid function anyway though, just to be sure. It's just a blood test.


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

Built said:
			
		

> Interesting. I checked, and you're right, it could: Hypercalcemia associated with the use of human gro... [Arch Surg. 1995] - PubMed result
> 
> I'd check parathyroid function anyway though, just to be sure. It's just a blood test.



I will, most definitely! Thank you for your dedication to educate us! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## yuyigear (Sep 13, 2010)

Built said:
			
		

> Interesting. I checked, and you're right, it could:
> 
> associated with the use of human gro... [Arch Surg. 1995] - PubMed result
> 
> I'd check parathyroid function anyway though, just to be sure. It's just a blood test.



http://mobile.journals.lww.com/aids...ewer.aspx?year=1997&issue=11000&article=00009 
I found another interested one


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

So you did. 

I'll be interested to see what your bloodwork finds.


----------



## unclem (Sep 14, 2010)

your hdl is low , take some omega 3 fish oils, and nicotonic acid for your hdl also. but like CT said thats all related to your hormones your using, you hope. mine is 13 but it went up to 20. just keep a eye on that , as it can lead to heart issues. your hdl should be 40 - 60 but 60 is great. your liver values are great, but i seen only 2, but , watch your kidney funtion also, i just looked at it. take your organ protectors. these numbers will balance out over time.


----------

